# So, what do you guys do to make money?



## LouLou422 (Jul 21, 2014)

I usually make money by doing my normal rounds in the town, like selling fossils, stray flowers, pretty much anything I don't want, then I go on to fishing, so really, fishing is my main money maker!

  But I was wondering what you guys do?  Just so I can get some more bells in my pocket ^_^  I've been thinking about selling, trading or maybe even giving away the villagers that move out?  That or starting up a little shop, but I'm less inclined to do that one 

  Also, I don't really know how the TBT bells work, how I can give them to people to items or art, and I was wondering if I could some how convert them into actual bells?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2014)

I earn bells in-game mainly by beetle hunting and I also sell fruit. 
tbt 101: tbt is the currency of the forum it can be used to buy collectibles, start a group, bigger avatars and sigs that kind of thing. You earn it by posting and it's really highly valued by some people and I've bought and sold several rare dlc with it. You can also buy sigs and art with it. People are buying and selling it for ingame bells all the time conversion rate is about 2.5 mil per 100 tbt. I made about 6 million bells selling it. There's a tutorial for how to transfer it to other users under faq. Hope I helped!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

solo in-game, beetle/shark hunting on the island mainly

online, mainly from selling rare(ish) items in my shop (unorderable furniture/wallpaper/flooring/clothing items, fossils, legit art, and villager pics)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 21, 2014)

I drop items behind the town tree, mainly things that could make me money such as gyroids, fossils, ores, rare items and occasionally random stuff and I keep those stuff there till I feel like theres too much and sell them ar the end. I usually make around 200,000  bells. 

I recently discovered selling villagers (I only sold 1 villager and It went HORRIBLY! I feel like I accidentally scamed someone  ) So hopefully next time goes better. 

I rarely bug farm since its boring and you only make money if you have the Bell Boom Ordinance in place which I only do from mid-Autumn to mid-February.  

I dont sell turnips too often since it sort of requires patience and I don't like doing this method. 

So as long as I don't spend too much I usually have a decent amount of bells in my savings.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2014)

Heh.

I despise turnips and beetle catching.
I used to grind hours on the island to catch beetles, just to pay off my house loan.

Now I usually sell stuff, or convert my tbt bells.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 21, 2014)

I catch bugs and fish in the evening c:


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 22, 2014)

I usually go to the island at night and catch bugs and fish! They're a little hard to catch but it's worth it!


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Jul 22, 2014)

2/3's of my money came from Turnips and out of pure generosity from my friends~
1/3 of it came from bug catching and villager auctions

Right now I have 60+ mil in the bank~!


----------



## LouLou422 (Jul 22, 2014)

> I earn bells in-game mainly by beetle hunting and I also sell fruit.
> tbt 101: tbt is the currency of the forum it can be used to buy collectibles, start a group, bigger avatars and sigs that kind of thing. You earn it by posting and it's really highly valued by some people and I've bought and sold several rare dlc with it. You can also buy sigs and art with it. People are buying and selling it for ingame bells all the time conversion rate is about 2.5 mil per 100 tbt. I made about 6 million bells selling it. There's a tutorial for how to transfer it to other users under faq. Hope I helped!


Yeah, you did help thanks!  Well, considering how many TBT Bells I have right now, I'd have no problem progressing in the game :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



CloudMoonZ said:


> 2/3's of my money came from Turnips and out of pure generosity from my friends~
> 1/3 of it came from bug catching and villager auctions
> 
> Right now I have 60+ mil in the bank~!


Wow, 60 mil??  Just the other day I only hit 1 mil, and that went quickly because I had to pay my home loan!


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 22, 2014)

Selling villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have only 900k now


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 22, 2014)

I used to go to the island and catch bugs or sharks to sell to retail. You can usually get approximately 1 mill for each trip, but more recently I'm selling turnips. Depending on what price you buy or sell for, you can earn 10 million bells if you fill up all your locker and pocket space.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 22, 2014)

I draw art for people on here and occassionally auction tier 1 villagers from my cycling town but.
I mostly just take bell commissions.

I have like 12mil I think. yesterday I had 15 but i'm working on paying off my house so


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 22, 2014)

I got 12mil bells from selling TBT bells to my friend Nage. c:
Aside from that, I usually just go to the island after 7pm and catch beetles or sharks for bells.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 22, 2014)

My friends often invite me to go beetle farming with them, so I agree. I go with them for the laughs, rather than the bonus bells really. I often get tips from turnip sellers too.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 22, 2014)

Villager selling XD


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, typically to make money I paint address numbers on others' curbs, as well as collecting rare SNES and NES games and then reselling for the prices they should be sold at.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 22, 2014)

LouLou422 said:


> I usually make money by doing my normal rounds in the town, like selling fossils, stray flowers, pretty much anything I don't want, then I go on to fishing, so really, fishing is my main money maker!
> 
> But I was wondering what you guys do?  Just so I can get some more bells in my pocket ^_^  I've been thinking about selling, trading or maybe even giving away the villagers that move out?  That or starting up a little shop, but I'm less inclined to do that one
> 
> Also, I don't really know how the TBT bells work, how I can give them to people to items or art, and I was wondering if I could some how convert them into actual bells?




Turnips.

By them at a bells price in the 90s; sell them above 450 bells each.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Jul 22, 2014)

If I want to make a lot of money, beetle hunting on the island is number one! Otherwise I do the same as you by selling fossils and stuff! Sometimes if I'm real desperate, I'll fish all day, collect all the seashells and all the fruit.


----------



## Wobblegong (Jul 22, 2014)

Expensive beetles and fish on the island, definitely! Once I got the hang of it (why do you flee my heavy-footfalled love, golden stag?!) I found it to be the least patient way to riches. Though, I think I was heavily influenced by starting my file during deep winter. Without time travel there wasn't much else I could DO with myself each day to make bells hand over fist. Maybe if I'd started during the warmer months where I had wildlife options besides sea butterflies and mole crickets....

I also just think the island is fun in general. Not the tours, but hanging out on the beach and harvesting wildlife is pretty high on the list of things I enjoy.

Never messed with turnips and I haven't sold stuff to other players yet. Might change the latter of those at some point, but I suspect my main money will continue to be fishfriends and shiny beetles for quite awhile yet.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 22, 2014)

I just go to Tortimer Island most of the time. I know what time the rarest bugs and fish are out, so, I just stroll around patiently.


----------



## leepotato (Jul 23, 2014)

I make money by beetle catching. orz
I only do it when I really need bells. .-.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jul 23, 2014)

I mostly just sell my fossils and stuff, but if I really need bells or just want some more then I usually just go to the island and farm beetles and/or fish from 7 to 11.


----------



## Athros (Jul 23, 2014)

In the morning/day I sell fossils, bugs and so on. In the evening (after 7 PM) I go to Tortimer Island to farm beetles (and fishies of course).


----------



## x-animal-crossing-x (Jul 23, 2014)

Beetle hunting on the island. I can make several hundred thousand in one trip  but remember to walk slowly!


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 23, 2014)

I have made my money by selling villagers here on the Villager Trading Plaza, selling items on the Re-Tail part of the board, beetle farming, and turnips. There's a lot of ways to make money quite easily in this game. 

Some people also sell their TBT bells for AC bells. Recently I have seen 100 TBT go for around 2.5 - 3 million AC bells. Not bad if you need some extra cash and aren't using your TBT. ^^


----------



## Alette (Jul 23, 2014)

In the morning, I'll go around town, water all the flowers and pick up stray ones, and sell them to Retail. Then I'll look for the four fossils, and have Blathers assess them, and sell the ones that the museum already has. After that, I'll go and find the money rock and the ore rock and sell the ore. At this point I'll usually go shopping, and buy things that I haven't already got in my catalog. I'll usually re-sell these items to Retail afterwards if I don't want them though.

In the day, I'll go fishing to find things I haven't already caught. I'll sell all the fish I catch that I don't need for the museum, and in this way I'll make around 200,000 Bells a day. I'll also catch any bugs I haven't caught before, and bugs with a high sell price. At 7pm, I'll head off to the island and spend 4 hours there catching rare bugs and fish to sell. I'll usually make three trips in that time and make around 1 million Bells a night :3


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 31, 2014)

A really good way to make money is by going out on the island, catching a bunch of palm beetles, then selling it all in Re-Tail. Turnip trade is also a good way to make prices. I don't know if you know how it works, but if you don't. On Sundays, an NPC comes into your town and sells turnips. You can choose how many to buy. Then before the next Sunday, you can sell them at Re-Tail for a profit. Just go there and ask what the turnip prices are. If they're higher than the price you paid for the turnips, you can sell them and make a profit. I think there's also two different prices per day, one in the morning and another one in the afternoon. You'll have to do some maths, since turnips are sold in batches and the prices at Re-Tail are for individual turnips but it's easy. Also, you can't TT back if you plan on trading turnips, because this will just spoil your turnips.

Trading TBT for in-game bells is also a good way to make money if you don't mind it. The way you do it is by posting an ad in the TBT marketplace or answering one. Once you find a person who is willing to trade with you at a rate you're comfortable with (you can look at recent threads before posting to know what the rates around that time are), you can trade FCs and they'll give you the in-game currency. You'll also give them the TBT by clicking on "currency" (look at the banner of the forum, below it there's some links on a brown bar, and below it some links) then clicking on the little box that appears that lists your bells. It'll give you an option to transfer an amount to another user. And don't forget to write a wifi rating for them after the trade.

There's lots of ways in which someone can make their payment to you in game bells. They can drop it in money bags, or one of the easiest and safest ways, you can put some random items in your Re-Tail priced at 999,999 each, and they can buy it to make up the amount they're paying you and give you the remaining spare change. That goes directly into your in-game bank account.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Farming gold roses gets me a lot of money!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 1, 2014)

beetles, turnips, selling villagers + items


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 1, 2014)

Farming hybrids and selling it is a decent way to make bells.


----------



## EchoSonchou (Aug 1, 2014)

Beetle and shark hunting on the island, or selling my hybrids.  
I've never been one to have a lot of money on there at one time. I kinda just plod along and go get a bunch of money when I need it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 1, 2014)

art commissions when I'm not lazy 
but mostly beetle hunting on the island and just harvesting fruit 
and sometimes selling villagers especially when they're really popular ones *w*  kek


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

To be honest, I get most of my bells by giving them TBT for Bells.  I get the remander of my bells from selling bugs or fish I catch (usually from the island).


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 1, 2019)

I mostly make my money with bugs and fish. I rarely do the turnip trade because it's so risky. If it wasn't too risky, then that would be my main source of income, but for now, it's bugs and fish. Sometimes I do many hours of grinding for them too and I'd say it's worth it. ^^


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

In games before New Leaf I mostly sell fruit. It takes a while but if you have a lot of trees it's an incredibly reliable source of income. 

In New Leaf I grind on the Island. It's just way too good not to.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 1, 2019)

I've always used fishing and bug catching as my main source of income. In New Leaf, I go to the island to get the most valuable fish and bugs to sell. It's a whole lot easier to earn money that way.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 2, 2019)

I once caught rare bugs and fish on the island and made over 100k bells for 30 minutes a night, but later I decided I was progressing through the game a little too fast for my liking so now I just dig up fossils and maybe look for a few bugs on the trees at the beach so now I'm kind of just taking my time through this game.


----------



## WILDWORLD (Sep 2, 2019)

im lazy asl right now so im just buying all my bells on tbt but i usually sell island bugs and have done so ever since someone taught me abt choppin the trees down on the island. i'll never play the stalk market just bc im dumb and i'll forget to play for the entire week


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 2, 2019)

In the older Animal Crossing games, I mostly did time traveling and tried to collected all kind of fish, bugs, fossils and rare items and simply sold them. Was not quite easy for me to make bells, especially making enough to also buy some nice things for my house.

In New Leaf, I just go to the island at night and catch all rare bugs and fishes I find. Compared to the older games, it became in fact much easier to make bells in NL. Not just because of the island, but also because there are much more options now to make easy bells, like by selling perfect fruits for example. It's quite nice to not having such big troubles to make bells, as I always found this problem so frustrating in the previous games.


----------



## WormOnAString (Sep 6, 2019)

i usually spend a lot of time catching beetles at the island, and/or trying to catch larger and better fish.
just recently have i been able to hit 1m after tom nook putting me in debt, haha.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 6, 2019)

In New Leaf I tend to sell beetles and sharks from the island, as well as anything else like fossils that I don't have any further use for or clothing and furniture that I don't plan to put in any of my characters' houses. I'm not much of a fan of taking risks, so I've never tried the Stalk Market.

It has been years since I played the GameCube game regularly so I don't recall, to be honest. I'd assume just selling expensive fish, non-native fruit, and excess items earned as rewards from running errands.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

2014 

For anyone else still playing New Leaf, the fastest way to earn bells is unlocking Tortimer Island. From there, cut all the tree, bushes and flowers in the middle and leave it barren. The only trees you'll want up are coconut/banana trees. Go at around 7pm-8pm (the reason you want to go this late is to avoid grasshoppers and locust that might still be around) and catch all the beetles (the rarer they are, the more you'll earn) and sharks can net you a lot of bells, too.


Fill up your island inventory to the brim and go back to your Town and sell everything you caught. You can make 1/2 a mill or more in a single day using this method.

*Other tips to make money:*
Sell only items like fossils or silver/gold ore at your retail for 9,999 bells (the max any item can be sold). You can sell any item worth 2500 and up at this price without your villagers second thinking the purchase. Or sell regular ores at 4? the price minus one bell (the max price they can be sold without your villager questioning the purchase). If you equip a silver shovel, you can find ores easier when you hit a rock for bells.

*Hitting rocks for bells:*
everyday you can earn up to 16,100 bells hitting a rock with your shovel. To maximize the amount of bells that a rock releases, dig three holes behind you, so that you won't move backwards from the recoil.

Another tip to make a lot of money is selling all your your perfect fruit in another town for maximum bells

and lastly buying turnip every sunday and waiting for the price in the retail shop to reach its peak. this is the worst way to make money out of the other ways (imo) since time traveling will rot your turnips.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 9, 2019)

To make money, I also just sell items I find around town. I usually make 10-40k doing this. I know, not much, but it is better than nothing!


----------



## BriBunee (Sep 9, 2019)

I sell fruit in the day, fish and catch bugs then at night beetle hunt on the island, that usually racks in about 500k x)


----------



## Speeny (Sep 9, 2019)

Usually by bug hunting & catching sharks. I'll always go around and find the money rock each day too.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 10, 2019)

Island farm for the higher priced bugs and fish. Selling perfect fruit would be more time effective (for me), but unfortunately my partner's town has oranges as well.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 15, 2019)

Sell fruit from my orchard every three days, and in between go fishing in the ocean or at the island.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 16, 2019)

I made millions once investing in turnips. Bought them for 80-90, and Sold them for 560 or so. Just kept doing this till my mind went numb and I turned into a turnip. Haha. It's been months since then and I'm still living off that money and I made enough to complete my other character houses, and reach perfect town. 

In my old town, I had a bunch of royal crowns a friend had dumped in my town to get rid of, and did the lazy camper trick. Lazy personality animals in your camper will pay over full price for your items when you sell to them after beating them in games. You gotta keep saving inbetween each sell so that if you lose to them, you can simply reboot your game and try again. I made 100m+ that way. You can do the lazy camper trick on just about any item and make money that way. However, nothing will make you more than obviously the most expensive item in all of animal crossing. I was just super lucky to meet such a friend. 

Easiest way to make up to a couple mil a day is the island beetle trick. Though I would suggest you catch any sharks you see too just to give yourself something extra to do in between the mind numbing task of creeping up on beetles haha. 

Also lazy camper trick works for beetles and sharks too! They will buy for almost double if not more than double! I've made plenty of money this way. Probably best method if you happen to have a lazy camper visiting you. Best of luck!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 18, 2019)

In Animal Crossing for the Gamecube I used to catch and sell Red Snappers (3000 bells) and Barred Knifejaws (5000 bells) to make some money.

In New Leaf it's much easier to make money because there's a ton of beetles on the island that pays a fortune. Investing in turnips is another way to quickly make a ton of money without an effort, though it can be a bit risky if you don't have people to help you out.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 22, 2019)

Hours and hours of beetle & shark hunting on the island, and selling fossils. Sometimes I'd run to someone's town to sell my perfect fruit at a premium at their Re-Tail.


----------



## duvetmo (Sep 22, 2019)

I usually make my bells by selling my perfect fruits and any furniture that I have that I don't use. Also, fishing! Fishing!!!!! I fish so much especially on the island, and when it was summer I would catch the beetles on the trees. Sharks make a hefty profit.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 23, 2019)

Selling everything, I do beetle farming, shark farming, rig Retail's flea market spots with everything I bought from Main Street, and I sell off everything my villagers give to me. Sorry, guys.. 
Plus whatever flowers they insist on planting, whatever falls from trees, gems, etc, etc. I think everything I do in the game is slowly building up money. 

However, selling turnips is by far the most profitable, better than beetles (and sharks, which are better than beetles anyway, they don't get enough credit!), and takes zero effort.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 23, 2019)

I mostly sell all of the fruit in town as it grows back, but nighttime fishing on the island is definitely the way to go. Although, with my itchy trigger finger, it's a wonder I catch anything at all ': D
Selling excess furniture helps a lot, too, especially when you can talk your villagers out of making you pay for it first... And catching bees if you're fast enough to avoid them. (Yes indeed, we're shaking trees.)
And slingshot-ing everything you see in the sky will definitely pay off down the road.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I got some pretty awesome friends that have seriously spoiled me.  Love you guys.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 25, 2019)

I sell lots and lots of perfect fruit (the fastest way I have found) sell fossils my museum doesn?t need if it?s not complete yet, go though unwanted locker storage and sell it every now and again and sell lots and lots of sea shells. I like to collect my gyroids so I don?t sell them


----------



## Wyrex (Nov 11, 2019)

Beetle hunting!


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 14, 2019)

I wait until 4:30 and then I go straight to the island and catch all those exotic bugs and sharks.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2019)

Shark and beetle hunting on Tortimer island early in the morning, around 6.00am made me loads of money.

I used to like seeing how many giant beetles I could catch, but my main money making method, was to only keep fish and beetles worth ten grand and over, and since beetles and sharks stop appearing after 9.00am, I'd usually have all the boxes full and I'd keep catching the most expensive ones, and replace the $10,000 ones with those until it hit 9.00am.

I used to do this almost every morning back when I had New Leaf.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I use the island method at 7pm!


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

Sell things on Nookazon lmao. People will sell their soul for Bubblegum K.K, it's insane.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

in new horizons, i mainly stockpile a bunch of fish and bugs and wait for flick and c.j. to show up lmao 

in new leaf, i did beetle and shark farming at tortimer’s island ;w;


----------

